# Rebuildable zero turn motors



## andyvh1959 (Jul 1, 2015)

I am probably replacing my old Ingersoll 1114FWS lawn tractor with a smaller zero turn mower. My 1/2 acre lot has lots of trees and things to steer around and a zero turn would be a good choice. Something with at least 17hp, up to 25hp, with a 38" to 50" deck. That in itself in a used zero turn is not hard to find. But I'd prefer a zero turn with servicable/rebuildable wheel motors. I work for Parker, and we make an excellent wheel motor, but Hydro-gear has most of the market especially in older machines. 

Does anybody know which Hydro-gear motors cab be serviced and rebuilt? Or anyone know which Hydro-gear motors to avoid?


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy Andy,
I must tell you that my zero turn makes circular tracks around tree trunks due to repeatedly cutting grass in the same place every time. That may not please you either?

You will have to check the internet to determine if a given Hydro-Gear motor can be rebuilt. In reading on the internet, it appears that most everything they build can be serviced/rebuilt. Some guys say that rebuilding a motor is a complicated procedure involving timing, etc??? Others say you can buy an aftermarket motor for not much more than the rebuild kit???


----------



## andyvh1959 (Jul 1, 2015)

Thanks for your input. I'd expect the tracks around a tree from a zero turn will be less obvious than with my current lawn tractor because the ZTR caster wheels don't have the "scrub" angle of steered wheels on a tractor. But I suppose the ZTR caster wheels could leave tracks as well. Perhaps not scrubbed as much as a lawn tractor.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

EdF --- Depends on the size and engine OEM. I just rebuilt an FR691(23HP) Kawasaki for $300 in parts + $450 in labor. $750 and drive it back on the trailer

http://www.smallenginewarehouse.com/FR691V-S00-S.html

Working on a CV25 Kohler Command Pro. Mics out to just need rings.... Kohler has an "A" style (older) and "B" style pistons for that particular Command Pro. This one has the "A" pistons. Cool.... rings are $24 per set. After 2 hours on the inter-web, nobody has the old "A" style rings. Even called Medart, they're the Kohler Distributor for about 1/4 of the U.S. Nope not available any more...

Gotta buy "B" style PISTONS & RINGS at $109 per side. CV25 is gonna run around $400 in parts. I charge $450 in labor (Out, O/H, back in)..... $850 total to drive that one back on the trailer.

New .... $1,848. It does come with a 3-year warranty from Kohler. I give 90 days on my rebuilds, because that's the warranty Kohler gives me on their parts. If you want me to just slap standard rings back in cylinders that are right at the service limit, I'll give you a 30/30 warranty.... 30' or 30 seconds whichever comes first

http://www.smallenginewarehouse.com/CV740-3129.html


----------

